# Skyline tail light conversion? Possible?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys, looking to do a tail light conversion on my 98 200sx. Think they're funky looking hehe and could use a little jazz. Was talking to a good friend of mine today and he said that there's room to do a skyline tail light conversion..... but how would I go about this? Any ideas or anyone here done it before? I think it'd be awesome to be rolling around on a 200sx with skyline tails ^^ Would be quite unique and I have always loved the skyline tails.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Possible, Sure. Better get someone who's experienced in custom molding though, otherwise it would probably turn out like shit. I'd like to see it done, tons of people mention conversions but nobody ever does them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can but it take a lot of work and a lot of money.. if your willing to spend that kind of cash i say go for it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The most expensive part will be the Skyline tailights-if you know how to do custom bodywork!You would need a sheetmetal break of some sort to make flat sections with 90 degree bends that you could fabricate into a recessed area for the tailights to fit into(If I remember correctly,the housings are rectangular with round lights).Then just weld it together-taking careful measurements(tack it in first before anything is finalized)and cover the joints with all metal or Bondo-glass for the first coat(regular bondo is not waterproof,it acts like a sponge ,so you would want to use one of these products as your first coat so that rust doesn't form)Then you can use regular Bondo as the final coats of filler. Once you block it out with a "guide coat",prime it with a high build primer-surfacer and block it out,first with 220 grit then with 400 grit repeating the hand blocking procedure until the guide coat no longer shows any low spots.Then you are free to prep and paint the area like you would any other job.Not simple,but do able if you know how to weld and paint!


----------

